# 700 baby reds in 100gal



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

I have got about 700 mabey more baby reds in a 100 gal tank but I have only half to quarter
filled it so don't know how many gallons are actually in there. I have got a sponge filter and airstone on it the tank because I dont want the babies to get sucked in.

They are about a week old now and are starting to feed on freshly hatched baby brine shrimp,
but I have noticed that you can see the food inside most of them but not all, and I'm worried that the ones that arnt getting as much food will die.

How can I distribute the food evenly through the tank and get them all to get some. I suppose a lot of them will die eventually. There are so many they look like little flies!

I have only got about 10 1" left from the last batch they just ate the weaker ones.

Any help would be great!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Try spreading the baby brine shrimp evenly across the top of the tank. Of course, not all will make it, but hopefully spreading the food evenly across the tank will help.

Post some pics, I would love to see these 700 RBP in a 100g!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

peanutpiranha said:


> I have got about 700 mabey more baby reds in a 100 gal tank but I have only half to quarter
> filled it so don't know how many gallons are actually in there. I have got a sponge filter and airstone on it the tank because I dont want the babies to get sucked in.
> 
> They are about a week old now and are starting to feed on freshly hatched baby brine shrimp,
> ...


You can only do so much.some might be too dumb to eat,but most should eat. Just make sure you add enough shrimp to the tank.I would also try to stop as much flow in the tank as possible during feeding.when you do your waterchanges add a sponge to the end of your syphoning hose.when your done just before you break the suction use a fine net over the sponge to catch the junk from falling off the sponge.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, I wanna see pics :nod:


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

i happy to hear that you have babys i recently have 6 tanks of fry i have a couple of ideas for you.

first i think a 100 gallon is to big for them now. i hatch mine in a 29 gallon and its easier for them to find the food. a 100 gallon the food may get a little scattered and harder to find since there so small. leave them in there for a couple weeks and then move to the hundred gallon

once they get a little bigger you can add a filter to the tank. just put a sponge or filter pad around the inlet tube and no babys get sucked up.

when they get a little size to them newly hatch brine shrimp may not be enough for them to eat. try feeding them frozen brine shrimp. mine love the frozen brine shrimp and you will need alot when they reach about half inch and on

today i sold 300 hundred to the lfs today and i still have 500-600 left all if them were in housed in a 50 gallon. this is where i wished i had a 100 gallon tank

you will have some deaths and some will get eaten, but if feed good and do daily waterchanges you will do fine.

please keep updated and if possible let us know how you got your reds to breed


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say the best way to raise them is to ignore if some of them dont get any food,with help from the survival of the fittest will make all the surviving babies will be healthy and strong.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Can we see a pictutre ?


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

gotta see some pics


----------



## ukbice (Jul 5, 2006)

I would love to see that! Congrats BTW!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

pics pics pics


----------

